# Oh CRUMB! We have eggs.



## zennie (Aug 5, 2009)

We have eggs. (no, we don't want eggs.)

 
So, mea culpa, I wanted my budgie to stop chewing her new feathers (an uknown on-and-off (mostly off) issue for years) and I couldn't find her favorite chew toy, and I got her one of these... it was only supposed to be for a few weeks. Cut to 4-6 months of chronic illness and family mayhem later, the toy is still there. Not my best move ever. I noticed this morning, birdie was going inside and not coming out. I tipped the thing a bit and 3 eggs rolled out from under her and into view.

I had four budgies but we are down to two, Lettuce (hen) :green pied: and Rider.:grey:

Apart from a reinforced vacation for Rider (to another cage), and rearranging the cage, and vet time when the arctic winds stop, what should I do? We are not about to raise any babies. So, like, do I take away the eggs? Are there some artificial eggs I can get that birdie will actually think are her eggs? Do I get rid of the "nest" right away or later? Is it important whether the eggs are fertile?

HALP.


----------



## Therm (Aug 2, 2015)

First thing before anything else you need to candle the eggs to see if there is life. 
Potentially with there only being three, there might not be life in any at such an early stage.

https://www.cutelittlebirdiesaviary.com/are-your-eggs-fertile.html

At the most, I would say that you may have one fertile egg but if she didn't sit on them straight away, possibly none are fertile and can all be disposed of. 
If you have a fertile egg, unless you want to throw away a viable egg, you may have to consider allowing your pair to raise a chick.

But first things first, candle the eggs and see if you have any babies. 
Get something to mark the egg if it is fertile so that if she lays any more, you can throw them away straight away.


----------



## zennie (Aug 5, 2009)

Thanks! She came out so I had a look just now. To my eye, either they're infertile or just-laid? (I've only candled chicken eggs before.)


----------



## Therm (Aug 2, 2015)

Then I would discard them all immediately and throw away the nest now as well. 

You've done the right thing taking out the male already. 
You don't need to worry about getting fake eggs for her. With the male, nest and eggs all gone and cage rearranged, this should throw her out of breeding condition. 

If things are busy for you right now, I'd keep them apart until you have time to observe them. If you catch them mating then they'll need to be separated again. I'd keep them apart for now for at least a couple of weeks.


----------



## zennie (Aug 5, 2009)

Thanks so much for the guidance! :001_smile:

Lesson officially learned.


----------



## Therm (Aug 2, 2015)

No problem.  

I'm glad I could help.


----------

